# Getting 3 foster kittens



## Dicesmom

My sisters friends boss who I will call G I guess breeds bobtails or something. Her female got out and bred with a stray male. So she had 3 long tailed cats in the litter. I guess she told my sisters friend we will call O that she is going to throw them out for the coyotes. So O told G I might foster and not to do that. O called me and gave me G's number. I called G explaining I will foster but I'm not equipped to bottle feed so at 8 weeks I will come get them so they can interact with mom and the litter ans learn some things. She said she will mot be wasting her time with them that long. She said she will only keep them as long as 5 1/2 weeks after that if I don't have them she will throw them in the woods. Honestly after talking to this women and finding out more about her it wouldn't surprise me. There 5 days old today. I'm kitten proofing ny room now. I will have a large crate for them to be in at first until 8 weeks. Casey will not be able to interact with them until 8 weeks and that will be with strict supervision. I will let her meet them through the crate to get to know them. Will have a vet visit scheduled to check them out and once I know there healthy and strong will begin looking for homes. Going to be a long few months in this house,lol. At almost 6 weeks I'm guessing they will be big enough for wet food. I'm going to buy milk replacment for them to lap up till about 6 1/2 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

DicesMom, 
OMG! This is so sad...It wouldn't surprise me if this was a back yard breeder! To have so little compassion for both the mama cat and her kittens...
To throw the kittens out? 
Sooooo glad you're stepping up to the plate to help these wee ones!:thumbup::thumbup:
You know you'll get lots of help here from willing 'aunties and uncles'!!


----------



## cat owner again

I wouldn't even want people buying from a breeder like that.


----------



## howsefrau32

How disgusting people can be  Thank you so much for what you are doing to help these kittens. I will never understand the heartlessness of some people. Never ever, in a million years.


----------



## Dicesmom

Yes I don't understand people :-( I'm definitely going to have to do some money crunching as kittens are not cheap but I can do it. One is possibly going to stay with me if I find one that has a personality to fit with my clan,lol. I am told all are black and white. I'm trying to get a pic of them so I can start seeing if a family is interested.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I also though the bobtail gene was recessive so even if you breed bobtail/bobtail you will still get long tails? Maybe my science is wrong but it makes me wonder how many kittens she has "gotten rid of".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, What a chilling thought........


----------



## Dicesmom

lexxie109 said:


> Here are soon good web sites that might help you with finding a home for Tequila:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.org/
> http://www.animalhome.com/
> 
> and good luck!


I know :-( I really hope I'm wrong but I doubt it. I'm trying to get pics from O when she next sees G and I will share them on here  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

My cousin may already be interested in one. She had a cat a few years ago and she sadly got out and hit  She might have her husband talked into another cat. He only wants a male though and I'm not sure what these kitten are....and probably won't until I get them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

cat owner again said:


> I wouldn't even want people buying from a breeder like that.


Me either  I normally don't even think of getting a cat from people like this but this situation is different. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie

That is revolting!! OMG who throws tiny kittens out into the woods?? 
Bless you a million times over for saving these wee ones!!


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm now only getting 2. O's mom is taking one and convinced her boss to keep one with the litter till 9 weeks. But she is for some reason only keeping one and the other two she could care less about. I'm keeping one of the two so will only have to adopt out one. Me,O, and my sister are going on a shopping spree soon for kitten things. I have some but all of its been through so many foster kittens its time for new things,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

This whole waiting thing is driving me nuts! It's a lot of mixed emotion at this point and I just want them here so I know for a fact they are safe! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754

What's the expected date you are actually getting them Dicesmom?


----------



## gizmothecat

Throw the kittens out to the coyotes?!?!?! How CRUEL and heartless....who does this..and admits it????

I'm sure its not the first time  makes me very mad


----------



## dt8thd

What a revolting excuse for a person! If it were me, I'd be documenting every conversation and email exchange with this person, so charges could be laid in the event that she's ever investigated for making good on those threats or something similarly despicable! People like this, who intentionally breed animals for profit, and then abuse or neglect them, aren't worth the saliva required to spit on them! :x


----------



## Astarael

What an AWFUL breeder!! I would never even consider going to that breeder. How awful!!!

dt8thd said it pretty accurately......aren't worth the saliva to spit on em.... 

Probably is not the first time they've culled their litter. =/


----------



## Dicesmom

Heather72754 said:


> What's the expected date you are actually getting them Dicesmom?


Probably easter weekend. I have a four day vacation from school that week. I want them to stay with mom as long as possible but jot too long as the breeder said she will kill them if I don't get them at a certain date(weekend after easter) and the weekend of easter is the best for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Astarael said:


> What an AWFUL breeder!! I would never even consider going to that breeder. How awful!!!
> 
> dt8thd said it pretty accurately......aren't worth the saliva to spit on em....
> 
> Probably is not the first time they've culled their litter. =/


It's not :-( they have admitted to suffocating a cat in a plastic bag before :-( I guess ac as been called but the cats are in general good health have food Nd water and shelter. No real proof of what they do so nothing can be done.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, This just makes me feel soooo sick to my stomach...
The sooner you get those wee ones, the better...


----------



## dt8thd

Dicesmom said:


> It's not :-( they have admitted to suffocating a cat in a plastic bag before :-( I guess ac as been called but the cats are in general good health have food Nd water and shelter. No real proof of what they do so nothing can be done.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's why you and "O" need to start collecting evidence. As trappers, we get called in to deal with hoarding situations sometimes. Hoarders tends to be more receptive to help from us than from Animal Control or City Bylaws, which are completely impotent in the case of animal hoarding situations, unless they have a huge amount of proof or are allowed into the residence by the home owner--which is often the hoarder themselves.

While our goal while trapping feral cats in a hoarding situation is, of course, rescuing the cats and helping the hoarder with a situation that has spiralled out of control, it's also important to document the condition of the residence and animals because, while having a clinical disorder, like hoarding, is a mitigating factor, the animals in these situations really do suffer, and that's not okay. Documenting evidence from inside the home means that, should the hoarder become uncooperative, or accumulate more animals--as many of them do, you have a way to, hopefully, prove a case of animal abuse.

In any case, I find it incredibly disturbing that this woman is so flippant about and openly admits to the abuse--like she's getting something positive from it and/or from the reactions of the people she tells. She actually sounds like a really scary individual!


----------



## Dicesmom

10cats2dogs said:


> Dicesmom, This just makes me feel soooo sick to my stomach...
> The sooner you get those wee ones, the better...


If it was Sumer vacation I'd probably have them already but I don't have time to bottle feed New wee ones :-( and most if the .conversations have been verbal :/ others have to know about it besides the small group of us involved in the kittens. I'm going to email someone at Tue local PD who is highly involved in dog rescue(it was through her I got my yellow lab and she has helped me out a lot with stray cats). I'm hopisng they at least go by and check in on all the animals again 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

dt8thd said:


> That's why you and "O" need to start collecting evidence. As trappers, we get called in to deal with hoarding situations sometimes. Hoarders tends to be more receptive to help from us than from Animal Control or City Bylaws, which are completely impotent in the case of animal hoarding situations, unless they have a huge amount of proof or are allowed into the residence by the home owner--which is often the hoarder themselves.
> 
> While our goal while trapping feral cats in a hoarding situation is, of course, rescuing the cats and helping the hoarder with a situation that has spiralled out of control, it's also important to document the condition of the residence and animals because, while having a clinical disorder, like hoarding, is a mitigating factor, the animals in these situations really do suffer, and that's not okay. Documenting evidence from inside the home means that, should the hoarder become uncooperative, or accumulate more animals--as many of them do, you have a way to, hopefully, prove a case of animal abuse.
> 
> In any case, I find it incredibly disturbing that this woman is so flippant about and openly admits to the abuse--like she's getting something positive from it and/or from the reactions of the people she tells. She actually sounds like a really scary individual!


I guess she has two sides she is super nice or the evilest person you will ever meet. Because of this I'm meeting her at a public place,and I will have my large dog and a friend with me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I think about the movie 
"101 Dalmatians"...
What was her name?? Cruelzilla or something like that??


----------



## Blumpy710

That is animal abuse and you should report her.


----------



## Dicesmom

So I was really hoping to get them tomorrow. But the "breeder" had to go to her moms out of state. If I don't get them Saturday I will have a panic attack I think. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2Siamese

10cats, it was Cruella de Vil.


----------



## ScottishKitty

Oh no  

poor babies!!! PLEASE tell me that this horrible excuse of a human being has been reported?!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Any word on these kittens?
Sure hoping for the best...


----------



## Dicesmom

I have not heard anything from anyone :-( 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, I'm praying for the best...


----------



## Dicesmom

10cats2dogs said:


> Dicesmom, I'm praying for the best...


Okay I got ahold of O today. According to her the kittens are safe and at O's house and they have found homes for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Kinda mad as I spent tons of money getting stuff and someone even donated a bag of food. I just hope they went to a good home..... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, WOW! Some people...
I'd be PO'd too!! I just hope the kittens are safe!!


----------



## Dicesmom

10cats2dogs said:


> Dicesmom, WOW! Some people...
> I'd be PO'd too!! I just hope the kittens are safe!!


Me too!! I told her if anything happens to where the homes don't work out to send them too me!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

